# Alcohol yay or nay?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Advise please. 

Is it ok to drink whilst having ovulation induction? I'm only on cycle day 9 so a way off the trigger yet. Our pre ovulation advise is to 'avoid alcohol' but would one evening be ok this early?


----------

